# Our Algonquin trip.  Moose and small birds



## BrentC (May 6, 2018)

I was a great day for our trip.  Had fun with the full Zombie clan in attendance (@zombiesniper , @ZombiesniperJr and family) and  @pjaye and Dave and myself and my wife.  Finally saw lots of moose that have been alluding us in past trips.   Also got another first capturing Red Crossbills.

1.



Male Red Crossbill by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Female Red Crossbill by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Female Moose by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Young Moose by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Pine Siskin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



White-throated Sparrow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7.



Female Moose by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

8



Old Logging area in Algonquin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

9. Here is why they are called Crossbills.



Female Red Crossbill by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (May 6, 2018)

Wow!  Didn't just see a moose- you got right up close!  Great set.


----------



## HavToNo (May 6, 2018)

Great series Brent. I wish I could have made it. Hopefully next time.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2018)

Excellent set!


----------



## Wizard1500 (May 6, 2018)

Really nice set.


----------



## BrentC (May 6, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Wow!  Didn't just see a moose- you got right up close!  Great set.



Thank Peeb.  The moose were just of the side of the road so very close.   The first spotting I had my long lens on and it was quite useless except for head shots.  One sighting the young moose was on one side and the mother on the other side of the road.  Some idiots thought it was a good idea to stand in the road between the two of them.  Luckily the mother didn't seem to upset and just crossed the road to the young one.


----------



## BrentC (May 6, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Great series Brent. I wish I could have made it. Hopefully next time.




Thanks Tim.  Next time for sure.


----------



## BrentC (May 6, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Excellent set!





Wizard1500 said:


> Really nice set.



Thanks guys!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 6, 2018)

Excellent set.


----------



## BrentC (May 6, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.



Thanks you


----------



## Jeff15 (May 7, 2018)

Lovely set of images.................


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 7, 2018)

Looks like a great time and you got some great pics and memories.


----------



## BrentC (May 7, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely set of images.................





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Looks like a great time and you got some great pics and memories.



Thanks Jeff and Dean.


----------



## Fujidave (May 7, 2018)

A cracking set of shots Brent.


----------



## BrentC (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## pjaye (May 7, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## Jeff G (May 7, 2018)

#1 and #3 are my favorites but they are all great!


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (May 7, 2018)

These photos are so pro! Every single of them is sharp, looking good, framing also good.


----------



## goooner (May 7, 2018)

Excellent set Brent!


----------



## BrentC (May 7, 2018)

pjaye said:


> Great set.





Jeff G said:


> #1 and #3 are my favorites but they are all great!





LK_Nature_Photography said:


> These photos are so pro! Every single of them is sharp, looking good, framing also good.





goooner said:


> Excellent set Brent!



Thank you everyone.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 9, 2018)

Great set Brent.


----------



## BrentC (May 10, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set Brent.



Thanks Logan.


----------

